# MS: Upgraded Motherboard = New Windows Licence



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 17, 2006)

Microsoft recently made a change to the licence agreement saying that a new motherboard is equal to a new computer, hence you need to purchase a new Windows licence.  I don't know how true this is but it's going around the forums fast. People are flaming up a storm about it to.  This is because a lot of user purchased legal copies of OEM XP/XP Pro and i's already a hassle to have to call in and activate your account everytime you install a new PCI device or change certain BIOS settings.  So this is a the final blow I guess to get people to buy Vista.  Inwhich I would steer clear from because there is an improved version coming out just after Vista.  I can't recall the name at the moment.  But any hoot.  take a gander at this.

link


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 17, 2006)

Admittedly I guess most people upgrade more than just their motherboard when they do replace it - I'm planning to get at least a new CPU and graphics card with my next Mobo which in reality is coming close to a new PC. Looks like you can argue you replaced it because of a defect and get away with it perhaps... my excuse for a defect: doesn't work with this new PCI-E card I bought!!!


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 17, 2006)

YOU buy the license it shouldn't belong to the computer.  The license should belong to the purchaser to use on one computer at any given time.  That would be a good compromise, to buy a new copy of windows everytime you get a new computer is ridiculous.


----------



## gygabite (Feb 17, 2006)

Not only the motherboard: When i put a 3rd ram stick into the mainboard, i had to phone an expensive number to reinstall it.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 17, 2006)

I had to phone MS once just because I was getting a problem with the PnP BIOS extension, and I started getting the message to activate my copy of windows again... 
It wouldn't work even if I entered my CD-Key, so I had to call an operator to get a reeeeaaaaally long serial number to re-activate my windows 
But at least it was a toll free number...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 17, 2006)

I once had to phone MS because I used the 9800SE softmod on my friends TINY computer. They gave me a really long serial too - plus it costed me money because he'd just moved into a new flat and didn't have a phone line yet so I had to do it from my mobile.


----------



## Aevum (Feb 17, 2006)

amazing, someone actually owns a legal copy of windows that didnt come with his computer


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 17, 2006)

Aevum said:
			
		

> amazing, someone actually owns a legal copy of windows that didnt come with his computer



To be honest, the only parts left in my PC from the original PC windows came with, (a Compaq Presario), are the 17" monitor and a hard drive, everything else is distributed along many computers at my dad's office


----------



## trog100 (Feb 22, 2006)

Education Operating System Licensing Q&A

Please Note:  This Q&A is provided solely for informational purposes.  Your use of Microsoft Software Products is governed by the terms and conditions of your licensing agreement.

For more information on licensing please visit http://www.microsoft.com/licensing or http://www.microsoft.com/education/HowToBuy.mspx 

Frequently Asked Questions

What is a software license?
ANSWER. A software license gives a person (or an institution) the right to use a software product in a particular way.   The terms of the license agreement describe the permitted uses of the software.  Copyright law also limits how a person may use the software.  A person needs a license for each software program he or she installs on a computer. 

How does copyright law apply to software licensing?
ANSWER. According to the U.S. Copyright Act, it is illegal to make or distribute copyrighted material (which includes computer programs) without specific authorization from the copyright owner. The unauthorized duplication of software constitutes copyright infringement, regardless of whether it is done for sale, for free distribution, or for the copier's own use.

What is an OEM license?
ANSWER.  An “OEM” license is a license distributed by an Original Equipment Manufacturer, or an “OEM.”  An OEM is a person or company who builds and sells computers.  Some OEMs also distribute software, especially operating systems such as Microsoft® Windows.

When a school or institution enters into a Microsoft Volume Licensing agreement (Campus Agreement, School Agreement, Academic Open, Academic Select), does that mean it is licensed for a full Microsoft® operating system (OS), such as Windows?
ANSWER: No. Microsoft Volume Licensing only licenses a school or institution for an upgrade for Windows, and sometimes for a downgrade to an earlier version of Windows. There are only three ways for an education institution to obtain a full operating system:
Acquire the Full-Packaged Product from a retail store.
Acquire a new PC with an OEM version of the operating system preinstalled.
Acquire an OEM license with additional hardware from your system builder.

What underlying full operating system license qualifies for Windows operating system upgrade licenses offered through Microsoft Academic Volume Licensing programs?
ANSWER. For upgrade eligibility for licenses acquired through Academic Open or Academic Select, refer to the current Microsoft Product List available at http://www.microsoft.com/licensing/resources/default.asp#prodlist.

In order to qualify for the Windows OS Upgrades offered through Campus Agreement or School Agreement, you or your users must have a valid license for a Microsoft Windows operating system on each PC on which the software is run.

What is the difference between OEM product and Full-Packaged Product (FPP)?
ANSWER.  OEM products are intended to be preinstalled on hardware before the end user purchases the product.  They are “shrink wrapped” and do not come in a box like the retail products do.  Full-Packaged Product (FPP) is boxed with CD(s), manuals, and the EULA and is sold in retail stores in individual boxes.  The End User License Agreements (commonly referred to as “EULAs”) for OEM and FPP products are slightly different.  One main difference is that an OEM operating system license (such as the license for Windows) cannot be transferred from its original PC to another PC.   However, the FPP version of Windows may be transferred to another PC as long as the EULA, manual and media (such as the backup CD) accompany the transfer to the other PC.  Also, when a customer purchases an OEM product, the OEM license requires the OEM to provide support for the product.   

How do I know whether I have a genuine OEM license for my operating system?  
ANSWER.  Microsoft has a website that helps customers determine if they have acquired genuine Microsoft products at http://www.microsoft.com/howtotell.  After reviewing the site, if you believe that your Microsoft product may be suspect or counterfeit, you should report this suspected piracy in the tool provided on the website.  Alternatively, you may call 1-800-RULEGIT or e-mail piracy@microsoft.com to report any suspected counterfeit or pirated software.

What do I do if I realize that I do not have a full license for Windows, or if I received a donated PC that did not come with an operating system license?
ANSWER.  If you do not have a genuine operating system license, you can acquire a Full-Packaged Product (FPP) version of the product from your local retail store.  Or you may purchase an OEM version of an operating system from a Microsoft System Builder, subject to the requirement that you purchase hardware with that OEM version of the product.  At that time, you should receive a genuine EULA, Certificate of Authenticity (COA), and manual.  Visit the Microsoft How to Tell website to determine whether you have genuine software and licensing; http://www.microsoft.com/piracy/howtotell. 

Can I transfer my operating system license from an old PC to a new one?
ANSWER. Not unless it was purchased as a Full-Packaged Product from a retail store (i.e., Windows in a box). Current OEM licenses for all Microsoft operating system products are not transferable from one machine to another. The End User License Agreement (EULA) governs the terms for transfer of licenses.  Some EULAs for copies of certain older OEM operating system products (i.e., MS-DOS®, Windows® 3.1, and Windows for Workgroups 3.1) distributed in 1995 or earlier may permit transfer of the OEM operating system software license under limited circumstances.  (See Software Product Transfer section of your End User License Agreement.)  

  If I “retire” a PC with an OEM license on it, can I use that software on a new PC?
ANSWER. No. To put it simply, OEM product is “married” to the original PC on which it was installed. Current OEM licenses are not transferable from one machine to another. The software cannot be moved from PC to PC, even if the original PC it was installed on is no longer in use. This is true for all OEM software – operating systems and applications.

Rather than purchase completely new PCs, my organization performs in-place upgrades to the hardware on many of our computers. We often times only replace the motherboard, processor, and memory. Since the COA is still on the case and the OS is still installed on the hard drive, this computer is still licensed, right?
ANSWER.  Generally, you may upgrade or replace all of the hardware components on your computer and maintain the license for the original Microsoft OEM operating system software, with the exception of an upgrade or replacement of the motherboard. An upgrade of the motherboard is considered to result in a "new personal computer." Microsoft OEM operating system software cannot be transferred from one computer to another. Therefore, if the motherboard is upgraded or replaced for reasons other than a defect then a new computer has been created, the original license expires, and a new full operating system license (not upgrade) is required. This is true even if the computer is covered under Software Assurance or other Volume License programs.

  If I upgrade some of my PC components, do I have to purchase a new operating system?
ANSWER.  The answer depends on the components that are upgraded or changed in the PC. The operating system licenses must remain with the device that retains the motherboard, chipsets, and chassis that include the serial number of the device. The operating system may be installed on a new/replacement hard drive as long as the operating system is first removed from the old hard drive.  

Please refer to the section on “Modifications to hardware and how they affect the activation status of Windows XP” in the following link for a more detailed explanation regarding specific hardware changes. The same hardware component changes that can be made to a PC before requiring re-activation of Windows XP are the same changes that can be made before a PC is considered to be “new” - and when a new license for OEM software is required. 

http://microsoft.com/piracy/basics/activation/windowsproductactivationtechnicalmarketbulletin.doc

  Am I allowed to “downgrade” with my OEM operating system license? 
ANSWER: OEM Operating system licenses (with the exception of Windows XP Professional) do not include downgrade rights.    

The Windows XP EULA grants you a “downgrade” right, that is the right to install and run a previous version of Microsoft Windows.  However, under the terms of the EULA, the Windows XP EULA remains applicable.  In order to downgrade, it is necessary for you to accept the terms of the Windows XP EULA by going through the initial start-up process and accepting the Windows XP license. Thereafter, you (or the OEM, on your behalf if authorized) may delete Windows XP from the computer and install a prior version of Microsoft Windows.  You user may not install a prior version unless your have deleted Windows XP from the computer system.  The EULA specifically provides that neither the OEM nor Microsoft will provide support for the downgraded version or supply the media from which you will copy the downgraded version.  You (or the OEM on your behalf) may use the media from any genuine Microsoft software for which it is legally licensed to install the downgrade software, for example: Select, Open, Retail (FPP) or system builder (E2E) media.  (Note that the installation of a prior version of Microsoft Windows using media supplied in connection with another legally licensed computer does not affect the license status of such other computer (i.e. You do not have to delete the earlier version from the other PCs) – Microsoft is simply authorizing you to use this media to accomplish the downgrade on the new computer system.)  You retain the right to reinstall Windows XP at any time, provided you also delete the prior version.

Windows XP Professional is the only MICROSOFT OEM software product which grants such a downgrade right.

Can I transfer my upgrade (VUP [Version Upgrade], CUP [Competitive Upgrade], PUP [Product Upgrade], UA [Upgrade Advantage], SA [Software Assurance]) operating system licenses from an old PC to a new one? 
Example.  A customer had an older machine that came pre-installed with MS-DOS and Windows 3.1 and the customer then acquired a Windows 98 upgrade license via the Academic Select Program.  If the customer decided to donate the machine to a charity, could he or she remove Windows 98 from that machine and then transfer the Windows 98 upgrade license to a different machine within their organization?  
ANSWER.  No.  Under Academic Select and Academic Open, operating system upgrade licenses are tied to the machines on which they are first installed.  If a customer acquires an upgrade license via one of those programs and then installs that upgrade on a given machine, the upgrade license is then tied to that machine and may not be transferred to another machine, regardless of whether or not the upgraded software is removed from the original machine.  Upgrades are simply product upgrades to the original license. They do not constitute new licenses in themselves.

Do the same OEM licensing terms apply to server products as they do to desktop operating system products?
ANSWER. End User License Agreements (EULAs) vary among products and you should check the EULA for each product before installing them. In general, OEM server and OEM desktop operating systems have similar EULAs, e.g., they are generally non-transferable and there are normally no downgrade rights.

© 2001-2005 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.  Microsoft, MS-DOS, Windows, and Windows NT are either registered trademarks or trademarks of Microsoft Corporation in the United States and/or other countries.  

trog

somewhere in the middle of all that nonsense it does say the mobo is the PC.. change that u change the PC.. this is not allowed with the oem license that comes with your PC..


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 22, 2006)

What was that for?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 22, 2006)

the huge things is the MS info as to what u can and cant do "offically".. there has been some doubt about that cant change your mobo thing.. its does seem to be true..

i aint trying to enforce it.. god forbid.. he he he

trog


----------



## BrianHunter (Jan 5, 2007)

*MS changes licence retrspectively too!*

My friend has a eMachines PC complete with OEM installed copy of XP home.  The PC stopped working, I investigated and found the power supply blown - easy and cheap to fix £30 - a new power supply from PCWorld.  
Then USB and audio on motherboard was found to have failed - easy and cheap to fix - new mother board. £30. 

So for £60 I have a working PC BUT what is this?  XP wants to be validated. 
OK I phone MS and they are very helpful.  I put in my valid key and ... Oh dear it is no good.  

After speaking with a number of MS staff they tell me that they cannot help me as it is an OEM copy and give me the number of the eMachines support. I phone the "tech guys" and they are very helpful, tell me how other customers have had the same problem and ask for my extended support contract details - as soon as I say I haven't one they tell me they cannot help me...  

Back to MicroSoft, it seems the line is new motherboard = new pc = new XP licence 
(cost £199 from PC world). I could get a new PC for not much more than £200 complete with another OEM licence!

I haven't upgraded the PC, I have changed nothing but the powersupply and motherboard. The PC has the same CPU, same memory, same hard disk, same case, same CD drive, same floppy. But microsoft insist it is 'new' and needs a full licence.

Microsoft's policy may help their bank balance and manufacturers of complete pcs but it contibutes to waste, adds to global warming and increases the number of disaffected microsoft users by 2.  

So how do I get at all my photos and applications and data?  MS answer is to pay for a full licence £199; my answer is to install a second hard drive £50, install linux (free) and copy over my pics, mp3s and data.  I will need some new apps too as MS office wont work on linux. 

So Microsoft, you have lost me (and my friend) lost future upgrade licence fees to vista, lost MS office licence fees and driven me reluctantly to linux.

PCWorld, I will now advise not to buy a PC with MS windows unless you are willing to pay for ongoing support that covers windows licence costs should the motherboard fail.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 5, 2007)

Answer for e-machines problems.



Load the preregistered copy of XP into Norton Ghost and extract it, then mount the image, start it up in VM, dump the drivers and the crap you don't want, reinstall what you do, save the image, reburn and install.



Worked for me. And I kept all the software that I wanted.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 5, 2007)

Utter Bullshit. thats all I have to say about that.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

how very odd, ive never had to do any of that with my XP key  my XP doesnt seem to be able to tell when i swap graphics\CPU\mobo etc  if ever i get retarded probs like that tho, feck it, im either using a crack or buying linspire (£50, and is designed to work with everything that works on windows)


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 6, 2007)

From what I can tell, they were going to put that in the Vista license for like two weeks in September. Enough cries from the users convinced them to go back on that. And now the licensing thing is going to be just like Windows XP .


----------

